# What does HID mean?



## SureFreak (Sep 26, 2002)

I was under the impression that HID meant "High intensity Diode" until I joined here....what does it really stand for?

Regards,
Steven


----------



## hotfoot (Sep 26, 2002)

High Intensity Discharge


----------



## r2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Craig reviewed a handheld HID light and talks a bit more about how they work:

http://ledmuseum.home.att.net/lc100.htm

- Russ


----------

